# Otto Eggs



## CoryLover8 (Jul 31, 2014)

Oooo, I wish it was easy to buy ottos from people who breed them in captivity. Good luck with the little ones!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Congrats! Hope you have a high survival rate! Will you be adding food for the developing fry?
Cool macro photo btw


----------



## Phil G (Apr 23, 2014)

CoryLover8 said:


> Oooo, I wish it was easy to buy ottos from people who breed them in captivity. Good luck with the little ones!


Thank you, we will see how it goes. They are in a invert tank with shrimp, Ottos, and Corrys. They have been partitioned off to keep the Corrys out of them.

Bump:


AquaAurora said:


> Congrats! Hope you have a high survival rate! Will you be adding food for the developing fry?
> Cool macro photo btw


Thanks, I will be feeding spirulina and Hikari First Bites. They are in an established tank, and that should help also.


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

R u sure there not Cory eggs?


----------



## Phil G (Apr 23, 2014)

jrill said:


> R u sure there not Cory eggs?


Not sure of anything until they hatch and grow. But the Corys are immature.


----------



## Farm (Sep 23, 2014)

It would be wonderful if they were Otto eggs as you would definitely have a consumer base to sell them to. It is my understanding they are difficult to breed? Not my area. In regards to your Corydora, as with other fish, each type has their own particulars but they do vary only slightly really. Around the age of 6 months they can become sexually mature, younger if the correct atmosphere prevails within the tank, and the shoal is large enough. If during your water changes you vary your temperature in the tank by as little as 2 degrees this can simulate a fresh rain and stimulate the "lets get happy" hormone. At that point your females will become quite fat and your males will begin the inevitable "T" formation dance. The eggs erupt and she places them in the tank. He quickly fertilizes. It really is an amazing sequence. Really great photography!


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

They look like cory's eggs to me. 

What corys are in the tank?
My cory's lay eggs on the glass all the time.


----------



## Mark.burns43 (Jun 12, 2014)

Thats amazing. Truly awsome.


----------



## Phil G (Apr 23, 2014)

The eggs have hatched. The little ones stay mostly in the black gravel on the bottom and are hard to see. If they make it, we will see what they are.... Phil


----------



## TankFreak420 (May 31, 2014)

From the reading I have been doing (I want to breed the ottos soon). Corys and Ottos are vary similar in the ways they breed. The eggs also look the same, I only think the size is different.


----------



## Phil G (Apr 23, 2014)

These eggs were approx. 1/16". Just have to wait and see.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Any luck?


----------



## Phil G (Apr 23, 2014)

Raul-7 said:


> Any luck?


Well, I'm afraid they look more like little Corrys than Ottos. However, what they look most like right now is quarter inch tadpoles... Phil


----------



## Phil G (Apr 23, 2014)

*Macros of a Couple of the Little Ones*

Well, they are definitely Peppered Corrys. Maybe next time on the Ottos. Here are a couple of pics. I know the tank is a mess, but don't want to siphon the gravel until the little ones are bigger. The shrimp is a half grown Cherry. The fry size varies from around 1/4" to 3/8".


----------



## jerrytheplater (Apr 11, 2007)

Well look on the bright side. You have more catfish. I wouldn't feel bad.


----------

